# brain cracking puzzle...ne1 dare to solve it...



## rahul.ims (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi, 

Just click on this link n use ur common sence to navigate.

It has 23 pages one after the other, starting from this first

Page.
The trick is to find a way to go to the next page.

If u can really go to the 23rd page ur a genius in ur own respect  

So best of luck n keep clicking, tik tik....

*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/1.html 

some of you might have done this before..but i have seen it today only and managed to go upto 10.......if neone finds the answer to 11 then please do lemme know...


hey folks...i have solved it....


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

whats the answer to that acht thingee


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 31, 2007)

i managed to go till page 13 where it shows a blank black page..!



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> whats the answer to that acht thingee


acht=8
so neun=9


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 31, 2007)

Currently on 11  Hey, its fun !


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

did everything with lots of help


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Hellper (Aug 31, 2007)

U know what Bro .... u leaked something ... thats the biggest hint for final ..

Woody is the link for final page 

But the fun is in doing it with ur own Brain ... 

Its Fun ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

too easy 

*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/Woody.html

no spoiler though


----------



## Hellper (Aug 31, 2007)

It went easy after seeing the screenshot .

well ... me crossing 13th now ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!

You have completely solved the FreeStuffHotDeals Hacker Puzzle! Be sure to to send a personal message to BinkelBop and tell him "xxxxx" to prove that you did it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 31, 2007)

Why this thread in fight club.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 31, 2007)

got till 16


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 31, 2007)

*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/granny.gif ​


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 31, 2007)

did it 6 months earlier.
it really is interesting.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/granny.gif
[SIZE=+1] GREAT JOB!! [/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]You have completely solved the FreeStuffHotDeals _Hacker Puzzle!_  Be sure to  to send a personal message to *BinkelBop* and tell him "grrrrr" to prove that you did it.

not so brainy  so referred google for few ques 
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2007)

I hav completed it a long time ago..its simple if u r a good surfer


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2007)

i am stuck at buchanan on page 15. seems he was the 15th us president. the sixteenth was lincoln but it doens't seem to work with that. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2007)

^^Its case sensitive,Lincoln


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2007)

Not Found
The requested URL /hacker/Lincoln.html was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

^^I just tried,Its small l


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2007)

damn damn damn. How did i miss that. ^^ thanks.

man, this sucks


Not Found
The requested URL /hacker/septemdecim.html was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.freestuffhotdeals.com Port 80


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2007)

*Spoiler... Donot check the link if you want to complete the game yourself. Dont blame me later*  

Members pls suggest if I have to keep the link or remove it.

Spoiler


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> damn damn damn. How did i miss that. ^^ thanks.
> 
> man, this sucks
> 
> ...


loool Its septe*n*decim


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2007)

sigh... done.

all credits to tajmahal tea.


----------



## mediator (Sep 1, 2007)

Guide


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2007)

was using google cheating? I don't think so. I don't carry unnecessary crap like the periodic table, the spanish dictionary and the names of the presidents of some country in the other corner of the world in my head.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2007)

Is just me, or is the thing REALLY stupid? If you want some REAL challenge, try even the basic web challenge at *www.hackthissite.org


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ Hey that hackthissite is not workin for me...
Is it down? Can anyone confirm it for me.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 1, 2007)

^^
Yep the site is down from some time.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2007)

*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/granny.gif
GREAT JOB!! 

You have completely solved the FreeStuffHotDeals Hacker Puzzle! Be sure to to send a personal message to BinkelBop and tell him "Woody" to prove that you did it.

Couldnt have done it without Google.. Low Gk 

btw this game was not even 1% of wat a game in the gamer section was... cant find it now..


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 1, 2007)

The puzzles were very easy solved them in about 15 mins maybe because i have solved such puzzles. I think some even better puzzles can be found at *neutralriddle.50webs.com


----------



## almighty (Sep 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!
*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/granny.gif

GREAT JOB!! 

You have completely solved the FreeStuffHotDeals Hacker Puzzle! Be sure to to send a personal message to BinkelBop and tell him "Woody" to prove that you did it.


----------



## punk (Sep 3, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> i managed to go till page 13 where it shows a blank black page..!
> 
> 
> same problem for myself also. why ?, what to do ?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2007)

Check d source


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2007)

just do a control-a


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, find light in the darkness like you would do normally


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2007)

Ouch! you people are trying to crack your brains. I wonder how would you live with cracked brains


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2007)

Define: Cracking


> The process of breaking down the larger, heavier and more complex hydrocarbon molecules into simpler and lighter molecules, thus increasing the gasoline yield from crude oil. Cracking is done by application of heat and pressure, and in modern time the use of a catalytic agent.



Consider the problem here as the hydrocarbons and the brain as the application of heat and pressure.


----------



## tejeswar (Sep 3, 2007)

i have a problem of opening orkut in my laptop while opening orkut a message is displayed that "u r orkut is banned u fool"what happend to my laptop.................


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2007)

Somebody is playing with u and ur lappy!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

tejeswar said:
			
		

> i have a problem of opening orkut in my laptop while opening orkut a message is displayed that "u r orkut is banned u fool"what happend to my laptop.................



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67135


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

tejeswar said:
			
		

> i have a problem of opening orkut in my laptop while opening orkut a message is displayed that "u r orkut is banned u fool"what happend to my laptop.................



Chech my sig for the solution


----------



## rahul.ims (Sep 5, 2007)

punk said:
			
		

> nish_higher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 7, 2007)

rahul.ims said:
			
		

> punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul.ims (Sep 7, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> rahul.ims said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

guys why is this in the fight club


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 7, 2007)

Only 8. what's the answer?


----------



## thecreativeboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i also solved it.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 8, 2007)

solved it long time bak
n it goes on to say - google rocks


----------



## djmykey (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow this was fun, but I cheated anyways


----------



## Ihatemyself (Sep 19, 2007)

*technical-tejash.blogspot.com/2006/11/solutions-of-hacking.html
solution with reasons ... i did it 5 months ago nd took one hint


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

Try to complete this if you can.The grand-daddy of all net puzzles.Me stuck on level 4 itself..

*deathball.net/notpron/


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Sep 20, 2007)

what the heck  i cant do  it after 19


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 9, 2007)

how to get to page 5?


----------



## cpyder (Dec 10, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Try to complete this if you can.The grand-daddy of all net puzzles.Me stuck on level 4 itself..
> 
> *deathball.net/notpron/



Much better.. requires more 'brain' processing power. thanks for letting us know. i've reached page 6.


----------



## kranny (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally solved the puzzle.......so u can check out ur grading
Googling 
less than 3 times:Genius
Less than 5 times :Intelligent
Less than 7 times :Normal surfer
More than 7 times uzzles dont suit u....
More than 10 times:U arent normal


----------



## frogonfloor (Jan 5, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 7, 2008)

busted at nineteen...... took help for those foreign numbers though...took 40 mins nice puzzle.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

i had already completed in 20 min.


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 9, 2008)

its too ezy

just paste     *www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/    in google all the links for ans is available

click on     _repeat the search with the omitted results included.


_


----------



## krates (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks man i will create a similar game like this one


----------

